

Wanker - russell
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2011/03/wanker.html

======
russell
And why did I post this thing. dated today? Well it is a mildly interesting as
a discussion of the suppression of free speech in England. Of more interest is
Charlie's goal: if Godwin is going to suppres the fact that he is a banker,
Charlie is going to make him the top Google result for wanker.

Being an American, I didnt know what a "wanker" was, so I went to Wikipedia.
Would you believe it, the article referenced his blog post. Does this mean we
have moved past the singularity and I didnt even notice it?

